# Coolant Leak Search



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Turbo coolant line leak? A common coolant leak. It's the rubber hose under the accordion heat shield. It's hard to tell with all the oil leaking though.


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Turbo coolant line leak? A common coolant leak. It's the rubber hose under the accordion heat shield. It's hard to tell with all the oil leaking though.


Yeah, I'm going to take some time this weekend with a brush and clean some of that up. I've been meaning to change my oil cooler seals too, but haven't found the time. It does seem to be dripping more on the driver side. I'm hoping that rules out the water pump which would be a much bigger job than either the water outlet or the turbo coolant line.


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Turbo coolant line leak? A common coolant leak. It's the rubber hose under the accordion heat shield. It's hard to tell with all the oil leaking though.


Ran a pressure test a few minutes ago. You're right I have one leak there, another at the joint between the water outlet and the reservoir return.

Anyone know if I should replace the return line or the water outlet, or both? The water outlet was replaced once already around 76k miles, by the dealership who sold me the car.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

You can probably get away with just a new return line.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

If it's not leaking it can wait. Both are fairly easy repairs. I usually just fix what's broken unless it's a pain to go back and do the repair again. The dealer shouldve replaced both of them for you. Such cheap azz's


----------

